# somethin wrong with RHOM help please



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

i have a question about my black diamond rhom i just got today.
i got the bag and put in the tank to let the fish get use to the temperature then after that i released it in to my 60 gallon tank. it stayed and swam at the bottom slanted and sometimes sideways . i am wondering what is wrong with my fish? how can i help my rhom ?

also i dont have any more tanks and i am wondering if i can keep my two baby rhom in the boxes with the airstone near them. they are in same tnak with my black diamon rhom. the two baby are divided from the black diamond rhom.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

give him time and add some gravel and decor.
wes


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

like p k said give him some time and add some gravel and some plants so he could hide, doing that will not stress him that much as you are doing right know with no decorations and stuff









why did you buy 3 rhoms?


----------



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

actually i bought 3 babie ones and one BDR and i gave one to my friend. i wanted to grow the baby ones.

the postion my babies rhoms are is that ok? for the babies to be like that ?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

bLuShiZzLe said:


> actually i bought 3 babie ones and one BDR and i gave one to my friend. i wanted to grow the baby ones.
> 
> the postion my babies rhoms are is that ok? for the babies to be like that ?
> [snapback]1180104[/snapback]​


for some time,like hours but most likely a day and that is it, if you keep them longer they might die because of the stress, i would buy like 2 10 gallon tanks at petsmart since they cost less than 10 dollars and put them in their own tanks


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> bLuShiZzLe said:
> 
> 
> > actually i bought 3 babie ones and one BDR and i gave one to my friend. i wanted to grow the baby ones.
> ...


They will also die from lack of water quality. The styro box probably has no filter on it so they are pissing n' crapping in there and the water is just getting more and more polluted, you need to find them a tank with some sort of filtration, the 10 gals sounds like a good idea, they are wicked cheap. Also next time don't buy more piranhas than you can house, just some info for the future not an attack.


----------



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > bLuShiZzLe said:
> ...


the box is not styro foam and it has lots of holes in the box in it so that water can go in or out of the box.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't think that's a good idea... Its best to plan and provide proper housing for your pets rather than having more ps without any vacancy available. By isolating those two baby rhom, i hope that they not gonna be stuck in there for a long time cuz you can stress them out and ended up with two floating fish right above your tank.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Next time you acclimate your fish, make sure he gets use to the water quality as well as the tempature. The floating bag approach will not do. The PH could have been drastically different.

Also, make sure to turn off lights when acclimating fish as to lessen the stress

Good luck Alex


----------



## keniisi (Nov 30, 2004)

Turn the lights off and add some decor so the big rhom can hide. Check up on him every few hrs rather than every hr. He just needs to be comfortable around his surroundings. Hopefully he'll be okay








Geez, your baby's, you gotta house them or divide that half side into another half. It'd be way better than the littel breeding box you have them in!!!!


----------



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

my rhom just got cut on upper lip theres a piece of skin loose on his lip will this heal back to normal? how can i heal it?


----------

